# 2016 Goals/Achievements/Brags



## kadylady

Goals for 2016!!

Update with achievements and brags!!


----------



## kadylady

Luke: I think we are going to start working toward that RAE this year. A break was good for both of us. If I can get him a little more interested in the disc, we may do some disc games here and then.

Zoey: I think 2016 might be our CPE C-ATCH year. We're planning to compete in June at the CPE Nationals. I may move her down to preferred in AKC, whatever else we do there will just be icing on the cake. Biggest goal for this year is just keeping her sound and injury free!! She's been getting more into the disc lately so it would be fun to play some disc games with her too. Maybe get her RE in Rally.

Skye: Planning to debut in CPE the first weekend in January and in AKC the last weekend in February. My goal for her is to just have a blast this year! Also do more disc. She is crazy for the disc and the one competition we did last year was so much fun. Definitely doing more of that this year. Possibly do some Rally with her as well.


----------



## Laurelin

I don't really have any goals this year to be honest. We'll be doing a barn hunt in January. So maybe we can get his RATI and RATN this year pretty easily. I'll probably lure course him some so a CAA is likely. I'd like to do an ORT when one is close and see about NW1.

Agility... gosh... I am not sure our plans there. He is very skilled already but also I do not want to rush him. We have been doing fun runs and open practice as much as possible. I think we may try a run or two at the NADAC show (I think end of spring). If they do intro. If I see intro USDAA anywhere, I'll enter that. 

My deal with Hank and agility is that I don't want to rush him. I really want the next trial experiences to go very well. He's very mature for his age in most ways but he's still very young. So I think his real 'debut' will be at 3 or 4. He is just so fast that I think we're going to need some good distance skills and a really really really firm understanding from him on what his job is in the ring. We'll keep working skills and working on fading the toy too. Maybe we can get private lessons more often this year.

Also relationship stuff with him a LOT.

I have some savings goals I want to hit by summer/fall then I'm going to look into a puppy towards the end of the year (hopefully).


----------



## Canyx

TDCH for Soro. It's about time.
And hopefully but not set in stone, CTDI and CPDT for me.


----------



## elrohwen

Gah, I really don't know. We're moving in the spring so we may end up taking a few months off from everything to get that done.

Watson: I would like to get Watson's RA, or at least to the point where I think he can heel off leash in a trial environment. We could probably go for BN too. I want to continue in agility lessons with him, probably privates because they are working so well and he's making so much progress. He may be shown a bit more but it's not a focus. I think I want to try for his NW1 again this year. I'd love to try barn hunt too.

Hazel: Things are up in the air right now with her being lame. If it's something like ED it will totally change all of my plans for her forever, but I keep telling myself it's something she'll recover from with some rest. I want to continue with agility classes with her, and I think getting an RN is probably doable. I've just started her on nosework and we could maybe do an ORT or even NW1 if we stick with it.


----------



## trainingjunkie

Gator: We are going to compete at Rally Nationals in Tulsa. I would love to put a NW2 title on him and maybe even take a shot at NW3. I would like for him to earn a PUD (preferred utility title). He already has a UD, but it would be fun to earn one more obedience title before he retires.

Ky: I would like to see Ky get her CD this year. I would also like to see her get her open agility titles in jumpers and standard. I would like to have her earn a NW1 title as well.

Mahto: I would like to see Mahto earn a CDX and a UD this year. I would like to finish his RAE. He will be competing at the Rally Nationals in March. I would like to see him earn a NW1 title. In agility, it is my dream that we will be working towards MACH points in 2017, so that would mean that we need to earn our Novice, Open, and Excellent titles this year. That might be too ambitious of a goal, but it's what I'm hoping for.

I gotta go work some dogs...


----------



## sclevenger

Yay. I was unable to join in the last one so happy I can join in this one. 

Dexter - is still really new, so basically right now we have pretty basic goals. Learn basic commands, sit, down, stay and so forth. Behave himself at home and in public. Really want to work on a strong recall. 

Big goals - This is in the air, as I don't know if it's doable at this point. But I would really like to work towards or even possibly get his CGC.


----------



## dagwall

Goal for the year is to work towards an NW3 Elite title (3 NW3 titles = NW3 Elite). We make our second attempt at an NW3 title this weekend so if we get that it will squeak into 2015 therefore the 2016 goal is progress towards Elite title haha. At the very least I hope to earn some NW3 element titles, similar to the NW3 Elite title but a bit easier. Earn a 100 in an element at an NW3 trial and you earn a leg towards an NW3 element title, three legs = title. We earned 100s in vehicles and exteriors at the last trial. NW3 element titles are a very realistic goal for the year assuming I actually get into more NW3 trials in 2016. So far there aren't any NW3 trials on the calendar within my travel distance so we'll have to see what pops up.

Another nosework goal would be to get into some element trials. Only seen the one close by last month. I was wait listed for all three, got offered a spot in one element about a week before the trial but decided not to drive 3.5 hours for one element. Might have been a bad choice as the chances for element trials don't come around very often.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Remmy, just going to have fun with Agility this year and try and get his last two Snooker Q's as he is having fun training so decided not to retire him yet.

Kris, want to get her CD, will compete in Agility and would like to try Rally if I can find any near me.

Lucy, compete in Agility with her.

Bonnie, start formal Obedience this summer and foundation Agility in the fall when she is old enough. (4 months old right now)


----------



## KayaScout

Kaya really needs to nail down her obedience training and I want her recall to be on point always. After that, I would love to start her in agility!


----------



## MrsBoats

Let's see...

For Lars, I think my goal of a AKC UDX and OM is going to be slated for 2017. We don't have any legs of the 10 needed for the UDX....so the goal this year is to get some of those under our belt. We can qualify in Open B...but it's just one dumb but different thing each time that seems to bite us in the rear for the Utility B Q we need with the Open Q. I am going to register him for CDSP obedience and I would like to try to get his C-CD and C-CDX this year. If there are enough UKC shows in our area, also his UCDX. But we'll see on those...the UDX and OM are my primary focus. Lars is 8 now....so the time clock on the UDX is starting to tick with those 24" high/bar jumps and 48" broad jump with how much longer will he be able to do them easily. I'm hoping we have another 2 years.

For Ocean, I would like for him to be in P3 USDAA agility and Excellent/Masters AKC agility for the most part. We're in P2 and Open Std and JWW (already in Ex Fast) right now. I think 2015 was the last year where he and I were still figuring each other out on the agility course. I think 2016 is going to be the year where we really come together as a team because he's now 4 years old. 

I think 2016 will be the year where we're not really gunning for huge goals but laying all of the groundwork for the huge goals to happen in 2017.


----------



## Laurelin

trainingjunkie said:


> Gator: We are going to compete at Rally Nationals in Tulsa. I would love to put a NW2 title on him and maybe even take a shot at NW3. I would like for him to earn a PUD (preferred utility title). He already has a UD, but it would be fun to earn one more obedience title before he retires.


Is that during agility nationals!? I'll be there watching!


----------



## trainingjunkie

Laurelin said:


> Is that during agility nationals!? I'll be there watching!


Yes! Look us up! I'll be the person with Gator!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Hatter: Finish his CH. He needs one major after going BOB twice this past weekend. We have no more shows this year so, hopefully there will be a major at Fredericksburg in January. I also hope to start his grand as well, would be nice to finish it in one year, but we will see.

Cha: Would really love to get her showing career going. Really want to finish her CH. Would not mind trying coursing with her as well.

Jazz: Get her showing career started, pick up some points. Show her at Nationals. 

Ripley: Same as Jazz.

BJ: Find him a good show home, start him in his show career.


----------



## elrohwen

I found out today that Hazel's lameness is due to pano and nothing serious, so I'm free to plan and dream! Yay! Miracles would need to happen to finish her in 2016, but it would be nice to get a major and a couple of points if we can. I definitely think an RN is on the table. I have no idea where we will be with agility at the end of 2016, but it would be nice to have a good handle on all of the obstacles and have competition in sight (she will be 20 months at the end of next year)


----------



## Canyx

elrohwen said:


> I found out today that Hazel's lameness is due to pano and nothing serious, so I'm free to plan and dream! Yay! Miracles would need to happen to finish her in 2016, but it would be nice to get a major and a couple of points if we can. I definitely think an RN is on the table. I have no idea where we will be with agility at the end of 2016, but it would be nice to have a good handle on all of the obstacles and have competition in sight (she will be 20 months at the end of next year)


So glad to hear that you've figured out the lameness and that it won't be a limiting factor! I know how it feels to worry about not being able to give a dog an active lifestyle when both you and your dog dream big... Glad this is not the case!


----------



## elrohwen

Canyx said:


> So glad to hear that you've figured out the lameness and that it won't be a limiting factor! I know how it feels to worry about not being able to give a dog an active lifestyle when both you and your dog dream big... Glad this is not the case!


Thanks! She loved to work and she is so much fun to train. I was freaking out worrying that she would be limited for the rest of her life.


----------



## MM1234

Gracie: (Boxer mix) I am signing her up for Rally classes & I am registering her in UKC so that I can compete with her in Rally. I would like to get our Rally Novice title in 2016.


----------



## sydneynicole

Oliver is only 6 months old. So far he knows sit, down, leave it, roll over, dance, and a so-so stay/recall. I'd like to solidify his stay and recall so we can get started with his agility. He's a super fast and eager learner so it's really just a matter of how much work I put into it. 

Ultimately, my goal is to finish up his basic obedience stuff and have him started in agility - they have some 'puppy' trials at a center near me for dogs 18 months and under that we maybeee will be ready for by the end of the year. And to start working on directional cues for canicross since he will be able to go running soon.


----------



## CptJack

I don't have a whole lot in the way of concrete goals for 2016, and what I do have this year are all with Kylie. 

- Attend all 8 trials that are drivable within a day (ie: no hotel needed). 

- Get her weaving *consistently* - which really amounts to buying a set of regulation weave poles. 

- Get her into Open T'n'G and Jumpers (ie: Novice Titles - 1 more Q for T'n'G, all of them for Jumpers). *ETA:* Novice TNG 1-3-16 Novice Jumpers Title: 3-27-16

- Finish her Open Regular Title (She only needs 1 Q here too) *ETA:* Achieved 1-2-16

- Get at least 1 Q each in Weavers and Chances. *ETA:* Weavers Q 1-2-16 Chances Q, 3-27-16. Novice weaver's title, 4-30-16

- Really my 'shoot for the stars' goal is to get her Novice Versatility. That one isn't likely since she'd have to get both Chances and Weavers titles and those are much, much harder for us (and offered infrequently re: Weavers), but. I WILL TRY!

- Okay, no, I'd like to actually get her Elite Regular title this year. (* May 1, 2016*) And Open Jumpers *9-17-16*, Open Tunnelers and Open T'n' G (*Open TNG: May 1, 2016*) titles, too. Look, I'm dreaming but it's POSSIBLE. 

Basically, weavers isn't all that important to me, right now. We need to work out Jumpers and Chances because those are required for her NATCH, and that's what I'm trying to work toward, now that I think we have a shot in heck. I'm hoping that in the next couple of years we can be working on NATCH points in at least 2 of the 3 classes we need (I'm scared of Chances). I'd also like her to be able to QUALIFY for Champs before the end of her career even if she can't go, but that's obviously super long term as far as goals go. 

And okay, one more: I'd like to see her YPS actually break 4.5. She's done 4.4something. I want that little bit more.

The other dogs, honestly, I don't have much of anything. Keep training, keep loving. I'd like to see Molly make more progress in her reactivity, but for now I'm letting agility with her go in favor of general coping skills. I'll revisit that in 2017, maybe but this year sports are just not on my radar/important with her. Our relationship is coming along, she's growing up and having that pressure off's a good thing.

ETA: I lied about not having a lot of goals. I did not lie about them mostly being for Kylie.


----------



## CptJack

Actually, I'm taking this idea and setting small goals for every practice, trial, lesson, class, or training session. I am horrible at goal setting, because I'm afraid of failure. Yet, I only really feel successful if I set a goal and I only really achieve much when I have a game-plan and am working toward something.

I'm sure I won't manage to do it for EVERYthing, but I need to do a lot more of it than I have been, so that's my broader goal for the year, re: dogs. 

Goals.


----------



## CK9

My goal with Bailey is to start him in dog sports again. Agility and possibly Flyball.
I did them in 2014, but he was so reactive and stressed we had to stop. In 2015 we spent a lot of time working on this so I think he is ready again.
I`m hoping we do well enough to start trialing but only time will tell.


----------



## sassafras

I suppose I should try to put an RA on Squash, I think he can handle the distractions of a trial well enough to do it now. And I suppose I should try to put on RN on Toast.

I've learned that I'm not really a competition type of person, though. So I don't know, I think my goal might be to let go of the idea that I NEED to trial these dogs in order to keep playing with them.


----------



## mudypony

I don't really have any specific goals for Duke, since we aren't involved in any dog sports or anything.

I guess my basic goals are to really work on his reactivity, loose-leash walking, engagement, and recall. I would love to get him involved in nosework, weight pulling, or lure coursing (I think he'd love all three), but his reactivity puts a stop to all that. 

Basically, all of Duke's "problems" stem from his reactivity, so I'm going to try to buckle down and find a trainer who'll actually help us. So far no luck, so if anyone knows any good trainers in Southeast Michigan, let me know! Right now his reactivity is hard because I don't have a controlled environment to work on it.

Also, if life goes according to plan, a 2017 puppy will be happening! Most likely will be a Beauceron or possibly a GSD.


----------



## Max and Me

Puddin' - Just keep the old gal happy and healthy.

Jake - Keep working on his FA

Benny - I would like to earn some conformation points, keep working on his obedience and maybe get his BN, earn his CGC, maybe try for his TC, and enter him in the GSD futurity. That should keep me busy. lol


----------



## dagwall

mudypony said:


> I don't really have any specific goals for Duke, since we aren't involved in any dog sports or anything.
> 
> I guess my basic goals are to really work on his reactivity, loose-leash walking, engagement, and recall. I would love to get him involved in nosework, weight pulling, or lure coursing (I think he'd love all three), but his reactivity puts a stop to all that.
> 
> Basically, all of Duke's "problems" stem from his reactivity, so I'm going to try to buckle down and find a trainer who'll actually help us. So far no luck, so if anyone knows any good trainers in Southeast Michigan, let me know! Right now his reactivity is hard because I don't have a controlled environment to work on it.
> 
> Also, if life goes according to plan, a 2017 puppy will be happening! Most likely will be a Beauceron or possibly a GSD.


FYI nosework is geared towards being very reactive dog friendly so that shouldn't deter you from trying it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I has lots of goals for Kairi, but I'm gonna try to keep the pressure off. 

- I'm going in for at least a Novice Trick Dog title for funzies and something to do this winter. Will probably go farther. Tricks are her favorite.
- We are still working toward that darn CGC but I can't work it into my schedule ever.. we'll see. 
- I hope we can reach Level 3 in CPE agility this year. 
- More Barn Hunt, RATI would be nice.
- First Dock Diving competition in the summer.
- Try lure coursing this summer.

It seems like a lot, but we spread things out a lot and take our time. 

For Ember, I'd like to do an Obedience class with her or something.. mostly just to bond.


----------



## dogsule

So this was our 2015....
IMG_8533aT by rzyg, on Flickr

Hoping our 2016 will go as well and we can at least earn our Excellent titles and be working on our MACH.


----------



## dogsule

deleted double post


----------



## gingerkid

Goals for Snowball: CGN (_June 26_, Novice and maybe Intermediate Trick Dog title. He already has the commands for Novice, and is close to Intermediate. Finish off the tricks we're currently working on: retrieve-to-hand and back-up (_solidified this sometime in the spring_. If we can get a solid retrieve to hand this year, I will give Snowball his own steak dinner.

Goals for Ida: Work on loose-leash walking and leash reactivity/shyness around other dogs. She loves to work, but I'm having a hard time directing it (as in I have a hard time deciding what to teach her/she should learn), so maybe a basic obedience (_TEAM 1/2 class at FDSA_) or intro agility class (_started in March_).

Goals for Me: Remember that Snowball and Ida need different things (_still working on it_). Go for more walks. Remember to keep stuff out of Ida's reach (_lololol_).

EDIT: Update in italics.


----------



## mudypony

dagwall said:


> FYI nosework is geared towards being very reactive dog friendly so that shouldn't deter you from trying it.


Thanks for the info! I might have to give nosework a try then!


----------



## CptJack

So, I was going to post about June and see how things were going for people and then promptly forgot. 

So instead of a halfway mark, how about a 3/4 of the thing one? How are things progressing?


----------



## trainingjunkie

I've had a pretty good year! 

Ky got her CD and her NW1.
Mahto got his NW1 and NW2 and has a PCDX leg. I plan to finish his RAE at my club's show in Nov.
Gator has been playing CDSP and got his CD, CDX, and first UD leg in that venue. We took a shot at NW2 and I blew his exterior. He got 1st place in interiors. We'll try again this year.

Just entered my first agility trial of the year and my entry was lost in the mail. Very bummed, so we will try somewhere else.


----------



## CptJack

Ack, the lost trial entry sucks. I hope you manage to get in somewhere else and make it work! That is a HECK of a list of accomplishments, though!

I guess I could answer my own question, even though I've been sort of keeping track via editing into my goals post. 

Long story short, this year we've gotten Novice Weavers, Novice and Open Touch 'n' Go, Open and Elite Regular, Novice Jumpers and have one more Q to get Open Jumpers, titles. Chances is continuing to be a pain in my butt, but we're working it and we have gotten the one Q I had set for a goal, so I'm okay with it. I'd really like to get the other 2 Qs and novice versatility, but I really don't think it's going to happen. We've got 3 more trials this year, so we'll try, but I'm pleased regardless. Open Tunnelers... we got a Q? We haven't run much tunnelers this year - it's end of the day, the dog's tired. Getting the other 2 might happen this year, probably won't. 

Oh, and technically we qualified for pre-elite in champs this year, which is not a big deal or something I'm doing - but am kind of chuffed with, anyway.


----------



## trainingjunkie

You've been rocking it!!!

I am ambivalent about the lost entry. I really wanted to go but it was super expensive and I haven't been working like I ought to. We are going camping instead. I can live with it! Lots of agility opportunities around here. Just time to get back in there.

Congratulations on a great season so far! Keep going!


----------



## CptJack

trainingjunkie said:


> You've been rocking it!!!
> 
> I am ambivalent about the lost entry. I really wanted to go but it was super expensive and I haven't been working like I ought to. We are going camping instead. I can live with it! Lots of agility opportunities around here. Just time to get back in there.
> 
> Congratulations on a great season so far! Keep going!


This year has actually been very 'hot or cold'. Both our indoor trials were terrible as far as Q rate goes (as in we got 1 per weekend), but the trials where we killed it, we REALLY killed it. But they were indoor trials and I know that's always a problem for her. I am pretty sure though that I won't bother with the indoor 'away' trial again. Not worth the drive and money. The closer trials I'll go to no matter what, just because I want to support the clubs and people, but the combination of the trip, the venue being hard for my dog just results in a big old 'why?'. 

But we'll see.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I has lots of goals for Kairi, but I'm gonna try to keep the pressure off.
> 
> - I'm going in for at least a Novice Trick Dog title for funzies and something to do this winter. Will probably go farther. Tricks are her favorite.
> - We are still working toward that darn CGC but I can't work it into my schedule ever.. we'll see.
> - I hope we can reach Level 3 in CPE agility this year.
> - More Barn Hunt, RATI would be nice.
> - First Dock Diving competition in the summer.
> - Try lure coursing this summer.
> 
> It seems like a lot, but we spread things out a lot and take our time.
> 
> For Ember, I'd like to do an Obedience class with her or something.. mostly just to bond.


Oh, I did some things!

- We are up to ATD and just getting ready for ETD. Plan to get that TDCH in the fall. 
- We tried Dock Diving and Lure Coursing. We will definitely be pursuing a CA title. We might give Dock Diving one last chance at a different organization. She will jump but I hated the Dock itself. 
- CGC still hasn't happened.. but I feel we are more ready than ever. We just need to find a way to take the test..
- We are on the verge of CPE level 3.
- Kai decided she didn't like Barn Hunt anymore so we will not pursue it. 

It has been an eventful Summer! Glad to see everyone else making progress too.


----------



## Canyx

Wow! Forgot about this thread and so happy it was brought up! I am raising my glass to all of you for your accomplishments thus far... And the year is only just-half-over! 



Canyx said:


> TDCH for Soro. It's about time.
> And hopefully but not set in stone, CTDI and CPDT for me.


Soro TDCH, check.
I am testing for CPDT next month, so we'll see if I pass! CTDI, I am going to wait a bit longer due to finance reasons and it feels more like a 'bought' title than an 'earned' title for me so I can wait on it.


----------



## kadylady

I thought about posting here in June too but completely forgot! 



kadylady said:


> Luke: I think we are going to start working toward that RAE this year. A break was good for both of us. If I can get him a little more interested in the disc, we may do some disc games here and then.
> 
> Zoey: I think 2016 might be our CPE C-ATCH year. We're planning to compete in June at the CPE Nationals. I may move her down to preferred in AKC, whatever else we do there will just be icing on the cake. Biggest goal for this year is just keeping her sound and injury free!! She's been getting more into the disc lately so it would be fun to play some disc games with her too. Maybe get her RE in Rally.
> 
> Skye: Planning to debut in CPE the first weekend in January and in AKC the last weekend in February. My goal for her is to just have a blast this year! Also do more disc. She is crazy for the disc and the one competition we did last year was so much fun. Definitely doing more of that this year. Possibly do some Rally with her as well.


Luke: I entered him in a rally trial in March and he got really sick 2 days before so that sucked. We've been going through some anxiety stuff with him lately so any competing is on the back burner now. Just trying to keep him happy and healthy at the moment.

Zoey: We competed at CPE Nationals and came home with 4 Q's and had a blast! That was my biggest goal of the year, prepare well and show well at the National and we nailed it in my book! We are about 25 Q's away from her C-ATCH, which probably won't be until next year because of finances and I've been giving her a big agility break to rest mentally and physically. It took a lot of work to keep her sound leading up to nationals. In AKC, I did move her down to preferred and I'm very happy with that decision. She got her Excellent Preferred JWW title in May and we are one Q away from her Excellent Preferred Standard title, which we may still be able to get this year. 

Skye: Skye is halfway through Level 3 for everything in CPE, she finished Novice JWW back in February at her second AKC trial and she's got 2 Open JWW Q's already. We just got her first Novie Standard Q this past weekend thanks to that stupid teeter. We are finally making enough progress on that to start putting in trials again. So I'm hopeful that we can finish Novice Standard by the end of the year. In the disc department we have done 2 competitions and 1 seminar. She's really doing fantastic in disc, as long as I throw somewhat catchable throws she's got it. Hoping to get 1 or 2 more disc comps in.


----------



## elrohwen

We haven't really done anything with the chaos of moving. I showed Hazel a few times and she got a 3 point major! So that was exciting. A few more GCh points for Watson too.

We did Meet the Breeds in NYC for Westminster, which I never expected we would do in a million years. It was stressful and a long day but really fun. I'm so glad I did it. 

Watson isn't in any classes or really doing anything except being a good boy. He went to a Denise Fenzi seminar which was really fun and he was actually fantastic (when he wasn't flailing outside the ring)

Hazel is in new agility classes at a place I really like and she's doing super well. Classes have been spotty though since the facility burned down and we moved outside. It seems like every Friday evening is either 100 degrees or thunderstorms. I can't wait to move into our new house and set up my outdoor dog training area (with a fence!) so we can practice on our own.

I also started to play disc with Hazel and we attended a seminar earlier in the year. I suck at throwing and we've just worked up to easy catches, but it would be fun to add in some tricks once we get the house.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

We finally finished Hatter's championship, and he now has 8 points (two majors one of which is a five pointer he picked up last weekend!, and two wins over champions) towards his Grand, hardest part is just about done. Working on finishing his brother's CH, needs 5 more singles after also winning a five point major last weekend (same day as his brother). 

That's about all we have done, but a road block with the pups going through a funky phase. And Cha hurt her leg unfortunetly.


----------



## CptJack

Oh, I forgot: 

Bug DID actually do agility classes this year (which was last year's goal) and finish up. I'm taking her to a trial next month and doing some very low pressure things with her (Intro jumpers - at 4 " Lol) just because. 

And Molly has made wicked crazy good progress with her reactivity. So much so I'm now actually afraid we're going to be able to get back to sports. Yeah, afraid. Actively afraid. I'm losing my excuse not to try with her, y'all. That's scary.


----------



## Glacier

Right now my current 2016 goal is to get a BH on my dog. We're making good progress in our training. We're scheduled to trail in Dec for the BH and we'll only have minimal things to polish up before I trail him in 2017 for his IPO 1. We've made major progress with Bijuu's reactivity, so now I can really focus on just training him.


----------



## CptJack

I need *TWO* Qs to meet all my goals this year, including the shoot for the stars ones. One Open Tunnelers Q, One Novice Chances. I also have two trials left, so we shall see.


----------



## trainingjunkie

CptJack said:


> I need *TWO* Qs to meet all my goals this year, including the shoot for the stars ones. One Open Tunnelers Q, One Novice Chances. I also have two trials left, so we shall see.


Fantastic! You've got this! What a great year for you!


----------



## gingerkid

CptJack said:


> I need *TWO* Qs to meet all my goals this year, including the shoot for the stars ones. One Open Tunnelers Q, One Novice Chances. I also have two trials left, so we shall see.


You can do it!


----------



## Xeph

I finished Moto's championship, Wesson's grand, and put an HT on both Soul Eater and Mikasa. My last goals for the year are to finish Soul and get Wesson's ROM. And that's a twofer. When Soul finishes that will complete Wesson's ROM requirements.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Well, due to health issues with my legs I didn't achieve quite what I aimed for but I am back at it again. Have had Lucy in two Agility trials. She got her three Q's in Starter Standard and her two Q's in both Jumpers and Snooker so at out last trial this year in November I will enter her in Starters Gamblers for the first time and IF I can get 2 Q's in it she will have earned her Starter Games Title and she has her Starter Standard Title now. She is such a happy little dog and just loves doing Agility and will move up to advanced in Standard, Jumpers and Snooker.

I ended up retiring Remmy and only had Kris in one Caro Rally trial. She would have passed the second day but for my mistakes as I had only had a couple of practices and misread a sign. She did everything I asked of her.


----------



## CptJack

I love how well everyone is doing and how supportive this group is. 

I'm actually changing plans midstream - I'm skipping one of the last two trials. It's the weekend before a home trial where my dog does well, in a venue the dog hates (well location - indoors), and. 

I'm putting Bug, Molly, and Kylie in a home trial the week after. I'd rather have Kylie be with it and happy rather than tired, and frankly the amount of money I'm going to end up spending on the home trial is a wee bit insane. It means that my odds of those shoot for the stars Qs is zero (I'm not even ENTERING tunnelers anymore if it's at the end of the second day in a trial weekend), but. This is more important to me right now. By a lot. There's a much, much more important goal being achieved in having Molly in the ring.

ETA: Nevermind. Doing one day of the trial I said I wasn't doing. It's 4 runs. It'll be fine.


----------



## gingerkid

I totally forgot I had posted these. Let's see....



gingerkid said:


> Goals for Snowball: CGN, Novice and maybe Intermediate Trick Dog title. He already has the commands for Novice, and is close to Intermediate. Finish off the tricks we're currently working on: retrieve-to-hand and back-up. If we can get a solid retrieve to hand this year, I will give Snowball his own steak dinner.


Snowball passed his CGN on June 26. Still waiting for the certificate; there was apparently a bureaucratic backlog at the CKC.

Still haven't done either of his trick titles, although we did solidify his "back-up" command and have continued work on his retrieve-to-hand. I also decided to work towards his novice obedience title, but we're taking it one step at a time, as he's developed arthritis in both of his back knees. They're fine during normal everyday activities, but I haven't yet figured out if his wonky sit is due to pain or laziness. We took the FDA TEAM titles 1/2 class this past term, which was a lot of fun and helped us start to refine some of the skills that we are struggling with.



> Goals for Ida: Work on loose-leash walking and leash reactivity/shyness around other dogs. She loves to work, but I'm having a hard time directing it (as in I have a hard time deciding what to teach her/she should learn), so maybe a basic obedience or intro agility class.


Took me a while to realize that the LLW problem was 100% just Ida freaking out and trying to escape traffic noise. Her actual LLW in situations where she's not totally panicking is fine. We're working on her reactivity, which is still terrible at the park until she meets that first dog (yay for frustration reactivity); it is getting much better in class.

Ida started agility in March. Despite some confidence issues, she took to it immediately. We've had to take a step back out of a traditional class setting with all the dogs working on skills at once, but that's okay. We are currently in a mock-trial class set-up and it's working great for us. 



> Goals for Me: Remember that Snowball and Ida need different things. Go for more walks. Remember to keep stuff out of Ida's reach.


Although I do feel guilty leaving one of the dogs at home sometimes, I think I've gotten better at recognizing their different needs. Ida doesn't need the walks - not yet, until her traffic-sensitivity is improved, and Snowball doesn't like going to the shelter to hang out. I've increased the number of walks that Snowball gets, at least compared to January (I'm actually going for walks most mornings again).

Keeping stuff out of Ida's reach is a perpetual vexation. But she at least seems to have stopped destroying things she gets her teeth on.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

We are set up for our first Lure Coursing trial.. so we will see if that results in a title or not. I'm filming for the TDCH right now.. but that is going to take a month or so. I can't wait though.. she has learned so many tricks and been so excited to learn them. 

We actually have a CGC test at the end of next month. It is mainly for practice.. but if we pass we get the title. I wasn't going to dive right into it but the only class I'm willing to take conflicts with agility. All the other ones near me are trainers that I don't trust to not screw up all the progress we've made on "shy with strangers". I am so proud of this dog though. I didn't think we would get to a point where I believed she would maybe pass the test. Competing in Conformation really seemed to help her with being handled by strangers. This whole time I've been trying to get her to "go say hi"/befriend stranger when I really just needed to teach her "stand still", tolerate it for a second and you will be rewarded. I've been practicing in pet stores and she will now allow a total stranger to come and touch her head (her weakness) if I first tell her to stay still. If they surprise her she will still shy away.. but I'm so very pleased and wouldn't expect anything more. Pass or fail.. I truly feel she is worthy. She is doing SO great.

Also we got our altered championship in conf.

I'm trying to see how many things we can wrap up before 2017 apparently.


----------



## Canyx

Got my CPDT! So that's 2 out of 3 and I'm fine with that. No pressing need for a CTDI; the community is loving the Tricks class and I've launched a Tricks II as well.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have decided to enter Kris, my Dobe, in our last trial of the year in November. It is our only indoor trial of the year and as most of her training has been in the arena, I am hoping she will listen better than she did in the one outdoor trial I had her in last March.


----------



## gingerkid

Canyx said:


> Got my CPDT! So that's 2 out of 3 and I'm fine with that. No pressing need for a CTDI; the community is loving the Tricks class and I've launched a Tricks II as well.


Congratulations!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

We did it!! Kai passed her CGC test! I can't believe what a solid dog she turned into on her 3rd birthday... she NAILED it.

Huge congrats on the CPDT Canyx!!


----------



## trainingjunkie

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## CptJack

My next trial isn't until new year's eve so I'm calling 2016 agility season over for us. 

We didn't get that last Tunneler's Q, and didn't even run it the last trial - or go to one of the trials that likely would have gotten it for us. We're still 1 Q away from Novice Versatility, too. Oh and she didn't quite break 4.5 YPS.

What we did accomplish:

Open and Elite Regular titles, and as of this weekend 40 of 200 more points we need for the Regular portion of her NATCH. 
Her Novice AND OPEN Jumpers titles. 
Novice AND Open Touch and Go titles, and 2/3 of her Elite (Whoa).
Finished her Novice Weavers title, and got her first Open Weavers Q.
We HAVE gotten Qs in Chances a couple of times, which I couldn't say at the beginning of the year. 

Non-points/title related:
I wanted to get Kylie consistently weaving. She hasn't missed weaves in a trial in forever. Last year, she stressed easily and they broke easily - she also had limited to no offsides. Too many did her in. This weekend she did *72*, and never missed an entry or pole. Never stressed, was never slow, on-side, off side, didn't matter. 

She may not have broken 4.5 but she has beaten her previous speeds in EVERYTHING, and overall. She's like .03 from being at 4.5 and I think it'll happen. She actually is getting danged close to breaking 4 in regular, with weaves, which is nuts (for her). I mostly care because speed means a confident and happy dog. 

Bug finished another class and entered a trial. 

MOLLY trialed, Qed, and got a title. Heck, she got a novice tunneler's Q and first with lots of necessary call offs (tunnel directly in front of them that they *don't* take). She's on her way. 

I can't wait for 2017, and a new set of goals.


----------



## CptJack

So, the last day of the year and we met one more of those goals. Kylie broke 4.5 yPS. Barely -4.6 - but it wasn't even a tunneler's run. She got it in touch and go.


----------



## CptJack

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## kadylady

kadylady said:


> Luke: I think we are going to start working toward that RAE this year. A break was good for both of us. If I can get him a little more interested in the disc, we may do some disc games here and then.
> 
> Zoey: I think 2016 might be our CPE C-ATCH year. We're planning to compete in June at the CPE Nationals. I may move her down to preferred in AKC, whatever else we do there will just be icing on the cake. Biggest goal for this year is just keeping her sound and injury free!! She's been getting more into the disc lately so it would be fun to play some disc games with her too. Maybe get her RE in Rally.
> 
> Skye: Planning to debut in CPE the first weekend in January and in AKC the last weekend in February. My goal for her is to just have a blast this year! Also do more disc. She is crazy for the disc and the one competition we did last year was so much fun. Definitely doing more of that this year. Possibly do some Rally with her as well.


End of the year recap....

Luke got sick 2 days before the one Rally trial I entered him in and then we've been dealing with some generalized anxiety, so no competing, but he is healthy and that's the ultimate goal.

Zoey did great at CPE Nationals and picked up 4 Q's there, we are very close to the CATCH. She also finished AKC Excellent Preferred JWW.

Skye rocked it this year and has almost completed CPE Level 3, finished all AKC Novice classes and has 2 Open Standard and 2 Excellent JWW Q's! We also did a couple disc competitions and debuted in Freestyle, which was amazing!

Overall, it was a fantastic dog year for us!


----------



## Canyx

I really appreciate this thread and everyone who shared their goals and progress! Here's to another great training year!

Goals achieved this year for me:
-Soro got his TDCH
-I got my CPDT-KA
-Attended Pat Miller's Level 1 academy
-Read a ton of training books (notably but not exclusively: Karen Pryor, Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell, Pat Miller, Turid Rugaas)
-Was hired as a full time trainer and I don't know my full statistics right now but I worked with over 250 clients with their dogs, created four new courses or workshops that were well received, and helped my organization exceed their budget expectations.


----------



## gingerkid

Despite how crappy 2016 was on a world-scale, we had a pretty good year.

Snowball got his CGN and completed enough tricks for his NTD (I haven't sent in the paper yet). We attempted a single comp. obedience lesson, but I haven't decided if we'll pursue it yet because sitting is becoming a challenge for him as the arthritis in his knees progresses. 

I pinpointed Ida's problems with LLW - being freaked out. We also started on some heeling work which I think probably helped. Ida started agility classes and made it all the way up to participating in a fun match where she was running starters jumpers courses. Not perfect yet, but everyone who saw her at the beginning can't believe how far she has come since then. <3 We also started some obedience foundations (?) at home, and she also has enough behaviours for her NTD (and I still have to send in the paperwork). Ida and I took two reactivity classes, so we met that goal, but unfortunately they made her worse, so we'll probably never try that again. I did find, hopefully, a better way to help her be comfortable around other dogs, but we had to put it on hold for a while, as it requires meeting a stable dog-friend at the park and going for a walk, which requires driving.

I feel like I have done a better job of addressing each dog's individual needs. Ida no longer goes on walks except as part of desensitization sessions, and I've cut back on her car rides. I'm still not as good about walking Snowball as I should be, but we're up to ~5 walks/week. We're getting better at keeping stuff out of Ida's reach, but she's also less into things in general, just due to maturing probably.

It wasn't part of my goals, but I also accepted a part-time behaviour evaluator position with our local shelter. It's a really great learning opportunity (and, well, I'm getting paid to do what I was doing for free as a volunteer, lol).


----------

